
All Shopify Stores Now Use SSL Encryption Everywhere - _jomo
https://www.shopify.com/blog/73511365-all-shopify-stores-now-use-ssl-encryption-everywhere
======
j0rd
Appears they're using Let's Encrypt
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11020195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11020195)

